# Lost my Asus p4c800-e Driver CD! help!!!



## borfriedrice (Aug 25, 2004)

My younger siblings lost my asus cd (just before i reformatted my HD), and now i cant use it to detect my multimedia and network controllers, thus, cant install the drivers, and resulting in a useless computer!!! 

Asus.com drivers only work if the motherboard can detect the controllers.

Is there another way to detect the multimedia and network controllers without the Asus CD ? ? ?



ANY help/suggestions would be most appreciated!

* * * Thanks!!!!!! * * *

---and if anyone is willing to burn a copy of an *Asus p4c800-e deluxe motherboard CD* for me, i would gladly pay shipping and worship you and you future kids to come!!!


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

You can download all the drivers you need here, except for manuals and the Asus added-value tools like Asusprobe, which you don't need anyway. For the chipset "drivers", look under the Utilities tab... maybe that's what you mean by detecting controllers; be sure to install that Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility first.

I never used the CD for either of my P4C800-E's, only the downloaded stuff, and both are fully functional.

-clintfan


----------



## borfriedrice (Aug 25, 2004)

-up untill now, i've been using my other computer. 
-as for my new comp, which was the cause of this thread, its still currently down.

---i've downloaded the correct drivers from the asus site, but when i try to install the multimedia/audio driver (soundmax) --nothing initiates, nothing happens.

---when i try to install the network driver, after it boots up, theres no screen which prompts up to follow through with installing the network. and when i go into the control pannel--network connections to set it up manually, an error always occurs.

these asus drivers cannot detect my multimedia,audio,and net controllers for some unknown reasons... -in the device manager there is a question mark (?) for each of these undetectable controllers. 

---the asus driver cd has always detected these controllers and made them operable in the past, now that i've lost it, i've found no alternative.


**i'd be most sincerely appreciative if anyone can lend help!!

thanks again!!!


----------



## kjsbomb (Feb 1, 2009)

borfriedrice, I have that exact CD and I can either copy it for you, or maybe if I can figure out how I can zip the files down to one file and send it to you.

I know what your going through though, I have a Video card with no driver disk that I can't get to work right now. Its the Radeon 9700 Pro.

Anywho, just let me know and I'll see what I can do!


----------

